# Where( read the post before you yell at me) do you fish crappie?



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Not asking for any top secret locations, but your strategy locations. Do you fish boat docks, river inlets , ponds or other? Do you change up for spring, summer fall or just go on the bite? Have not done much pan fishing, but when the lake is rough I am thinking it could be a blast especially with kids.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Consistency with crappie is a huge hurdle for me. I fish often in the spring to find them pre-spawn (right now) and then hit them hard through spawn because i know once they leave the bank i will only catch occasional crappie and never put much of a pattern together. The upground reservoirs i fish most often have good numbers of crappie, but they lack the cover where crappie are found on other lakes. If you have wood cover (docks, trees or brush) on the lakes you want to fish, that would be my starting point.

Mid summer, they _should be_ in deeper/cooler water. Again, find any wood cover in or very close to the deeper water and you should find crappie holding in or around the cover.

If you keep crappie to fillet in the summer, leave them on ice for an hour before you clean them! Their meat gets soft during warmer months and makes it a lot easier to clean them.

Also keep in mind that the larger crappie are predators chasing baitfish. I have caught quite a few crappie on large crankbaits trolling from my kayak. Low light dusk/dawn is when i have my best luck. If they are suspended in deep water throughout the day, they may make a moove up higher in the water towards dusk to feed. At least that happens on a couple lakes i fish.

I would also recommend dropping down to ultralight gear with light line and trying to catch some big bluegill. Maybe just my opinion, but they put up a better fight and taste better too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Trees................


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> Consistency with crappie is a huge hurdle for me. I fish often in the spring to find them pre-spawn (right now) and then hit them hard through spawn because i know once they leave the bank i will only catch occasional crappie and never put much of a pattern together. The upground reservoirs i fish most often have good numbers of crappie, but they lack the cover where crappie are found on other lakes. If you have wood cover (docks, trees or brush) on the lakes you want to fish, that would be my starting point.
> 
> Mid summer, they _should be_ in deeper/cooler water. Again, find any wood cover in or very close to the deeper water and you should find crappie holding in or around the cover.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed report. I will give it a try and see. Looks like from responses and reading technique is crucial. I appreciate the advice and my kids look forward to landing a few crappie.


----------

